# Silver top SR20DET



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Has anybody ever swapped in a Silver top SR20DET from the JMD Avenir? What's the diff between the silver top and the GTiR engine? Does it have oil squirters? Is the turbo ball bearing already? Does it have forged pistons already? All I know is that the silver top has a distributor while the GTiR is ditributorless. Hope you guys can help...


----------

